# Free delivery



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

That's right guys, we are now offering FREE delivery on all orders over £150 on our website Reptile Live Food and Frozen Food - Scales and Fangs


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

We have PM'd and emailed you a week ago about a recent order, not received a reply to either.

Would appreciate if you could respond.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Just seen your PM mate and will chase up the emails once I am in the office tomorrow morning.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Will await your reply.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Waiting.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Toxic Cables said:


> Waiting.


Never had this problem with TSM. They also offer free delivery over £125.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Still waiting? 

Serpantia are very good.

As I've said elsewhere the quality from Scales and Fangs is very poor.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Mynki said:


> Still waiting?
> 
> Serpantia are very good.
> 
> As I've said elsewhere the quality from Scales and Fangs is very poor.


Meant for a reply, i have not seceived a reply to several emails and PM's yet, even when he said he would respond above.

This is why i contacted them, a £160 order, the majority was smaller then the advertised minimum weight and all were covered in urine, making them yellow in color and smelt very foul to the point that it made me throw up when defrosted.

I was holding on to them so that they could be returned, but as they have not been replying for over a month, i have had to throw them away to make space for new order, as i only have a small table top freezer for my rodents.

I was very dissapointed indeed, considering that it was him who contacted me saying i should give then a try, only to receive this.

I usually use TSM, but only problem i had is that those are loosely frozen rather then flat packed, meaning i can only fit half the amount in the freezer, but have now switched back to them and the quality is excellent as ever and Simon always responds same day.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi mate, Rob here.

I am disgusted that my team have not responded to you and that you were left with inadequate rodents. As many will confirm, we pride ourselves on customer service and our usual response time to ALL inquiries. 

I have been working hard the last few weeks to further improve our service so I am gutted that this has been allowed to happen.

I will personally look into exactly what went wrong and see what I can do to rectify this issue for you.

In the meantime, if you have any pictures of the quality of the rodents, please email them direct to me [email protected] or text them to the shop mobile 07795254872 (the mobile/text service is something I have been working on and this is the first it's been mentioned online)

I did notice a recent order from you since the one you've had an issue with, how was that one?

Can I ask you to pm or text me with your number so that once I have looked into this, I will call you back.

Rob.



Toxic Cables said:


> Meant for a reply, i have not seceived a reply to several emails and PM's yet, even when he said he would respond above.
> 
> This is why i contacted them, a £160 order, the majority was smaller then the advertised minimum weight and all were covered in urine, making them yellow in color and smelt very foul to the point that it made me throw up when defrosted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Still waiting?
> 
> Serpantia are very good.
> 
> As I've said elsewhere the quality from Scales and Fangs is very poor.


Hi Mynki, I'm sorry you feel that our quality is poor, would you mind firing a quick email over to me with details of what you had from us that was of poor quality. We QC check every delivery to us before we pack away into our freezers, we even operate a stock rotation so that all new frozen is placed to the bottom or back of the freezers. If there has been an oversight then i would like to identify it to ensure that it is never repeated.

Regards

Rob.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi Mynki, I'm sorry you feel that our quality is poor, would you mind firing a quick email over to me with details of what you had from us that was of poor quality. We QC check every delivery to us before we pack away into our freezers, we even operate a stock rotation so that all new frozen is placed to the bottom or back of the freezers. If there has been an oversight then i would like to identify it to ensure that it is never repeated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rob.


Rat weaners. One had an eye missing, which isn't the end of the world, but like the other guy some were stained with urine, others appear to have been crushed quite badly, there was also crap and small pieces of bedding in the bag which leads me to believe no care had been taken with them. 

I started a thread on another forum which I know you use discussing the very variable sizes in frozen rodents. The weights are on there. The ones purchased from yourselves were on the small side. I appreciate there will always be differences in size depending on your suppliers, but perhaps it's time to put quality checks in place to ensure the rodents you supply are what people expect quality and size wise.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi mate, Rob here.
> 
> I am disgusted that my team have not responded to you and that you were left with inadequate rodents. As many will confirm, we pride ourselves on customer service and our usual response time to ALL inquiries.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

It was you who said you would look in to it and get back to me, that was 3 weeks ago, so you can't now blame it on the team.

I no longer have the rodents as you might have seen from the above messages, there is only so long i am going to keep hold of something i have no use for, especially when the space if needed for something i need, and i did offer pictures when i contacted you. I believe i took one at the time, but i doubt i still have.

Yes, we did place an order for Multi since, as you were the only place that had the large sizes and those were absolutely perfect, indiviually wrapped and clean. He also added a note with that order, that he asked to make sure they were clean and not like the previous order which you will notice. I am not home most days so i had my friend/staff place the order for me.

Anyway, whats done is done, it's only some rats, just a reply to a complaint would have gone a long way, rather then ignoring PM's to yourself and emails for over a month.

I will add, the small weaners were mostly fine, most seemed clean and was able to use them other then 1 or two that were flattened or dirty.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Mynki said:


> Rat weaners. One had an eye missing, which isn't the end of the world, but like the other guy some were stained with urine, others appear to have been crushed quite badly, there was also crap and small pieces of bedding in the bag which leads me to believe no care had been taken with them.
> 
> I started a thread on another forum which I know you use discussing the very variable sizes in frozen rodents. The weights are on there. The ones purchased from yourselves were on the small side. I appreciate there will always be differences in size depending on your suppliers, but perhaps it's time to put quality checks in place to ensure the rodents you supply are what people expect quality and size wise.


Same here, a few were as flat as a pancake, not many.

When i order my rats, i usually expect them to be nearer the lower or middle of the advertised weight, but most were under the minimum advertise weight.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Just wanted to post an update.

Received a call from Tyrone i believe it was, the store owner, i was half asleep when i answered the call, sorry if i got the name wrong.

I was credited just under £70 for the items that could not be used.

So, was good of them to do that, but a reply to my original email with just an explanation would have sufficed and a credit was not something that i was expecting or would have asked for, but something that was good of them to do.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Just an update,

Received the new order today and it was perfect, very clean and well packaged.

Tyrone called me a few times to make sure i get my order exactly how i wanted it and kept me updated throughout.

Enough to say that i will be ordering again, but will just call them beforehand to let then know how i want my frozen stuff.


----------

